# controlled hunt results



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Results are online now FYI


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I was checking on line, watching them pop up this morning. I did ok this year.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I got a Mosquito muzzy hunt.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

unless I missed it, nothing for me


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

although I did get drawn for an opening day teal/goose hunt at Magee, so I can't complain too much


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I know someone with a Magee 11-8 that might trade for an Ottawa or deer hunt.

They are probably going to go with me in Oct. and they cant go twice in a season.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

You lucky dog. I would have loved to had opening day.

I have magee 11-8 Ill trade you for your magee teal!



I_Shock_Em said:


> although I did get drawn for an opening day teal/goose hunt at Magee, so I can't complain too much


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

My pop got drawn for Plumbrook, I struck out:
We had a doe fest there five years ago, and stepped over even more deer skeletons. I have friends who have been skunked there, so I know it is much less than a sure thing, but it is quite worth looking forward to.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I got drawn for a Pickerel Creek teal/early goose hunt for the morning of Labor Day...struck out on everything else I entered.


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

The state will never see one thin dime from me ever again for these drawings. I apply every year and blow 12-18 dollars and never get drawn for anything so they can keep their little exclusive hunting parties.

I take that back I did get drawn for Salt Fork Muzzle loader one year...but then again so did every one else that applied.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I might apply for a hunt or 2 next year. It does seem kind of interesting.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

i thought it was kinda of odd that on the ravenna womens gun hunt that there were men who got drawn i thought only women could apply and take a male partner not vice versa


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

i fricken missed the entry I was so p.oed! I was to busy with football and work that I forgot!


----------

